# Tax advisor in Lisbon



## Fotoman (Aug 22, 2014)

Hello, I have been reading for some time this forum. Great source of good info. It has been very helpful.

We are considering Lisbon for a near future relocation. We will be travelling in September in a short scouting trip to see if we like it. We would like to speak to a tax lawyer or advisor to clear some questions we have. Since we dont speak portuguese, we need one that can speak spanish or english. Any recommendations?

Thanks.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

PWC located in Lisbon Tax Guide PwC 2014


----------



## robc (Jul 17, 2008)

canoeman said:


> PWC located in Lisbon Tax Guide PwC 2014


+1 to pwc. Used for 4 years and all good

Rob

OP pm me if you want a contact.


----------



## Fotoman (Aug 22, 2014)

I think I cannot pm because this is my second post. I don't know if it is against the forum rules to make empty posts to accumulate the needed five be able to pm other users. I really would appreciate the contact though.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

No doubt you might have some other pertinent question though about moving to Portugal?)


----------



## Fotoman (Aug 22, 2014)

Well, yes thank you very much. Since we will be renting at least for a year and out kids are going to the French Lyceum, Charles Le Pierre in Lisbon, what are the nice family neighborhoods to find a place, and for how much would they rent for. We like a lot a walking life style, also biking and public transport. We could either have a house or a flat. We need at least a 3 bedroom apt. Any suggestions? Thanks a lot.


----------



## MensAgitatMolem (Sep 12, 2014)

Try Lugna Consulting, next to Avenida da Liberdade in Lisbon.


----------



## Fotoman (Aug 22, 2014)

Thanks.


----------

